# Ergopharm 1-AD or Mag-10?



## Vale Tudo (Jul 24, 2002)

What do yuo guys think.  I have tried 1-AD with great results, but with all of the hype sourounding this Mag0-10 stuff, i am becoming intrested.  I was just wondering who has lab ratted themselves with this supp yet and what the effect were.  thanks guys, later


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2002)

My advice...try the Mag 10 now.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jul 25, 2002)

ahhh my good friend, you are always answering my questions...dude, you mean like NOW as in now that my 1-AD cycle is ending up?  or like since I have already tried 1-AD then go for something new?  
Hey also GP, do you think i will experience as good of effect from the 1-AD the next ycl;e I take it or do you think they will not be as impressive?


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2002)

No...do not start any more cycles for at least 4-6 weeks...8 may be even better. The longer you stay off, the better your gains will be the next time.

I would wait for about 6 weeks and then go for Mag 10 or VPX 1-Test.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jul 25, 2002)

Thabnks again GP


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Thabnks again GP


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jul 30, 2002)

Molecular Nutrition is making a great 1-test as well.  I'm currently stacking it with their version of Boldione and having great results.  I have a 4 week supply of each, and my plan is:
week 1-  1 Boldione cap 2x a day
week 2-3-  1 Boldione cap and 1 1-test cap 2x a day
week 4- 1 Boldione cap 2x a day and 1 1-test 3x a day
week 5- 1 1-test 3x a day and stack that with Tribex-500 (Biotec) for the recommended dose per day (haven't bought the tribex yet) in order to elevate my natural test levels.

afterwords, i'm gonna use the tribex till that runs out, take 6 weeks off and do it again.  so far, I'm into week 2 and my body weight has shot up 8 lbs, and my strength is going through the roof.  

Also, during the rest period, I'll probably bring in some creatine if I have any plateaus at that time.

Basically, I'm just saying that Molecular Nutrition seems to be making a quality product, and not a crappy one.  It takes about a week and a half to notice the results, but when you do, its awesome.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jul 30, 2002)

Since I already missed the summer for looking decent with no shirt, I'm shooting for 300 lbs and then going on a cutting phase come January, or whenever i hit the 300 lbs (whichever comes 1st).  Right now, I'm at 278-280, depending on what time of day it is.  Hoping after I cut that I'll be at 220-230 at 8%


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow man awesome job!!!  So you really think this stuff is worth it huh?


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jul 30, 2002)

All I can say is that it is working good for me.  As we all know, every body is different, and responds differently to different substances.  I'm also 31 years old, so the 1-test is going to work better for me than it would on an 18 year old.  At 6'3", If I could be 270lbs at 12% bodyfat, I would be happy, thats why I'm gunning for 8% so if i get a little sloppy, that will be ok.


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree that MN puts out a great 1-Test version. It is encased in sesame oil which will enhance absorbtion. It is however, one of the more expensive 1-Test products on a milligram for milligram basis.

By the way PA...how long have you been training? Have you always been natural? Have you ever competed?

I ask b/c the numbers you through out are pretty impressive regarding your bodyweight...and you know, there are alot of bullshitters in the BBing game. Not saying you are one of them...just saying...


----------



## oakjr1 (Aug 1, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOO,  Mag-10 is the bizomb. been on it 2 days and shit i can tell a huge diffference.  probably because i have never used supplements in my life. its a great thing. 


peace


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I agree that MN puts out a great 1-Test version. It is encased in sesame oil which will enhance absorbtion. It is however, one of the more expensive 1-Test products on a milligram for milligram basis.
> 
> By the way PA...how long have you been training? Have you always been natural? Have you ever competed?
> ...


So far I really like M/N products because they actually work, unlike some others that hyped the hell out of their products and did nothing for me.  

I've been training off and on for about 15 years or so, but unfortunately, I never stuck with it long enough at a time to get to where I wanted to be, whether it was due to boredom on my behalf or work schedules, or just plain lack of funds to keep a membership.  

As far as my size goes, I'm 6'3", and big guys run in the family (dad was 6' 8").  my bodyweight is accurate, but not to mislead, its by far NOT a solid 280 at this point.  Like i said, I'm gunning for a good 220-240lb body with 8-12% b/f.  Now that I've quit the band, I think I'm done with music for good so that is one hobby that won't get in the way of this hobby.  I think with the legitimate supplements that are coming out over the past few years, and the fact that i have an OK job where i can afford to toss a few $ into the supplement game, I'll enjoy it more now, and be able to stick with it.    I never thought about competing just because I have too much respect for the guys that do, and at this point, I really can't see myself going through what they do as far as dieting and the whole effort all around.  I'll be happy just being big and solid; being ripped at this point is just a dream, but if my goals keep getting achieved at the rate that they have been, perhaps in the future I'll be thinking of that.  

BTW, I've met some pretty jacked guys at gyms and clubs that have wanted to train me because they said I have a great frame for hardcore bodybuilding, but I never bought it in case they were just trying to sell me their personal training program.  My loss, perhaps, but in this day in age, everyone is trying to sell something, and I can't afford to buy everything.


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2002)

Well PA, that is a fair response. You probably do have great genetics for the sport, but you just take it as far YOU want to. Best of luck and keep up the good work


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well PA, that is a fair response. You probably do have great genetics for the sport, but you just take it as far YOU want to. Best of luck and keep up the good work


Thanks Bro.  BTW, Where is your gym?  I'd be into checking it out sometime if I was ever in the area.


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> 
> Thanks Bro.  BTW, Where is your gym?  I'd be into checking it out sometime if I was ever in the area.



I'm in the New York area. Let me know if you ever come this way!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey GP i am cycling the Tribex now, but since it is kicking up my bodys tesat levels, I am affraid that I might get bitch tits, should I be worried about this?  I am not on any estrogen blockers right now.  Jusat wondering  And thats for the info again bro


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Hey GP i am cycling the Tribex now, but since it is kicking up my bodys tesat levels, I am affraid that I might get bitch tits, should I be worried about this?  I am not on any estrogen blockers right now.  Jusat wondering  And thats for the info again bro



Do not worry...your own slightly elevated TEST will NOT aromatize into estrogen and cause bitch tits!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 6, 2002)

thanks bro, no more sleepless nights whith waking up with cold sweats and bitch-tits nightmares!!!  Hahahah thanks again bro.  Hey by the way, I live in northern MD and make the trip up to NYC about twice a year, maybe next time i make the trip we can get together...Then you will see how REAL MEN like me lift!!!  hahah J/k bro, thanks again for the help!


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> thanks bro, no more sleepless nights whith waking up with cold sweats and bitch-tits nightmares!!!  Hahahah thanks again bro.  Hey by the way, I live in northern MD and make the trip up to NYC about twice a year, maybe next time i make the trip we can get together...Then you will see how REAL MEN like me lift!!!  hahah J/k bro, thanks again for the help!



Yup, don't worry. Throw away those Victoria Secret catalogues...you won't be needing a bra! (or keep the catalogue for the pics!).

Let me know if you are gonna be in my area...you can give me a lesson in real training!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahhhh the almighty Victoria secret magazines...I can think of a way to use up some extra testosterone with them...


----------



## massiveape (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> Since I already missed the summer for looking decent with no shirt, I'm shooting for 300 lbs and then going on a cutting phase come January, or whenever i hit the 300 lbs (whichever comes 1st).  Right now, I'm at 278-280, depending on what time of day it is.  Hoping after I cut that I'll be at 220-230 at 8%



hey bro I am 6'5" and 330 right now,and 36 y.o how well does the 1-ad and mag 10 work for us bigguns??
I am a powerlifter,and have only done juice,andro,creatine,and glutamine,I want something a little stronger.


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by massiveape *_
> 
> 
> hey bro I am 6'5" and 330 right now,and 36 y.o how well does the 1-ad and mag 10 work for us bigguns??
> I am a powerlifter,and have only done juice,andro,creatine,and glutamine,I want something a little stronger.



Definitely not as powerful as steroids! However, 1-AD and 1-TEST will blow away the results you get from Andro. At your bodyweight you will need to go above the recommneded dosages to get an effect, however.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by massiveape *_
> 
> 
> hey bro I am 6'5" and 330 right now,and 36 y.o how well does the 1-ad and mag 10 work for us bigguns??
> I am a powerlifter,and have only done juice,andro,creatine,and glutamine,I want something a little stronger.



I've actually been sticking with the doseages and having fantastic results.  I'm now 285 lbs, average gains are between 1/2 lb to 
1 1/2 lbs a day.  My diet hasn't changed, but I'm getting alot stronger in the gym.  I never juiced, so I can't compare the 2.  With the gains I'm experiencing, I'll only do the creatine when I hit a plateau, which hasn't happened since being on these products (we'll see when I'm in the off-cycle).  The products that are doing this for me are 1-test stacked with Boldione, both by Molecular Nutrition, but as GoPro said, I may be paying more than I have to on the 1-test on a gram for gram comparison to other brands.  I never did the 1-AD because it converts to 1-test, so I figured I'd just go straight to the 1-test.


----------



## ragingbull (Aug 8, 2002)

GP, when you go off the AD-1 or Test-1 do the gains deminish eventhough your still hitting the gym hard. I want as much as anyone to get bigger but I really don't want to stay on a strong product for any extended period of time. Whats your recommendation. 

Here's to getting big but still being able to piss at 50.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 9, 2002)

Ive never heard of stacking prohormones. Can you give me an example of your stacks. Iam considering using mag 10 and some zma on my next bulk cycle. What would go good with it?


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ragingbull *_
> GP, when you go off the AD-1 or Test-1 do the gains deminish eventhough your still hitting the gym hard. I want as much as anyone to get bigger but I really don't want to stay on a strong product for any extended period of time. Whats your recommendation.
> 
> Here's to getting big but still being able to piss at 50.



If you continue training hard, eating right, and supplementing properly, you should keep most if not all of your gains. What is supplementing correctly? After the cycle is done you should load creatine and get on a good natural test booster such as Tribestan, Fuzu, or Tribex.

I usually recommmend 6 weeks on 1-AD or 1-Test, followed by 4-6 weeks off.


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> Ive never heard of stacking prohormones. Can you give me an example of your stacks. Iam considering using mag 10 and some zma on my next bulk cycle. What would go good with it?



Mag 10 is already "pre-stacked." It contains an effective combo of 1-test and 4-ad. No need to add anything else!


----------



## massiveape (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> Molecular Nutrition is making a great 1-test as well.  I'm currently stacking it with their version of Boldione and having great results.  I have a 4 week supply of each, and my plan is:
> week 1-  1 Boldione cap 2x a day
> week 2-3-  1 Boldione cap and 1 1-test cap 2x a day
> ...



How is the boldione???


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 20, 2002)

well, today is the last day of my 5 week run with 1-test and Boldione, by Molecular Nutrition.  With no change in diet, I gained 21 lbs in 5 weeks, and definitely got stronger.  Saturday, I weighed 292, and I started at 271.  Unfortunately, I caught a cold and lost about 6 lbs since Saturday, but my strength is still there for the most part.  I'm going to try to keep up my goal to get to 300, but even though my muscles keep wanting to lift more, my joints are begging me to stop.  I don't know if that is because I'm moving much heavier weight in the gym now, or the fact that I actually weigh the most I've ever weighed in my life, so I may cut my goal down to 295 before cutting.  Hope this helps you guys out.  For me, both supplements are a definite thumbs up.  And if you buy them through an independent distributor and not a GNC, you could get alot of bang for the buck.  I got BOTH for $80, which is a fraction of what I paid for Cybergenics back in '90 and got absolutely no results at all, lol.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Do not worry...your own slightly elevated TEST will NOT aromatize into estrogen and cause bitch tits!



that is true, however when T levels increase it's inevitable that estrogen levels will also increase, and that can cause bitch tits.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes that may be true with steriods but I really don't think your own natural levels would be high enough to cause gyno! Have you ever heard of this happening??


----------



## gopro (Aug 23, 2002)

This would not happen with natural test levels. Your body's feeback mechanism would not allow test/estrogen levels to go high enough to cause bitch tits.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 28, 2002)

dude i think I lost a lot of what i gained on the 1-ad cycle, I spike all of the way up to 210 while on it and for about a week after I stayed like that, then dropped to like 205 mysterously, some of it was body fat but not much (on bulk I only junp up to maybe 9 or 10%) now im back donw o like 7-8, and now I am all of the way back down to 195.  This sucks, I stsarted at like 190, and that big of a jump was awesome, and ever five punds is nice, but man after the initial jump, it is discouraging to see your body shrink again.  I cycle 9off with the tribex and everything, but I just couldnt seem to keep the size and stregnth gains.


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2002)

You shouldn't have lost that much so quickly. That is really strange. Did you do anything else different once coming off?


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 29, 2002)

not that i can think of.  I kept my protein intake high, but maybe not as high as i did durring the cycle, and I followed the tribex cycle that you gave me.  I continued to lift and work just as hard, it was just like the tregnth wasnt there.  Maybe it was a mental thing, i dont know.  I am thinking about trying to cycle it again maybe in October, but if I am spending that kind of money I want the gains to stick you know?  do yuo think this could be becasue I am only 22?  I am not sure man, what do you think?


----------



## Vale Tudo (Sep 1, 2002)

So what do you think Gopro?


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> So what do you think Gopro?



Well VT I am a little perturbed about this. Now you said your protein was a little lower...that is not good. You have to keep protein just as high when coming off.

Besides that though I have a few other ideas...first, some people retain more gains on pro-steroids/hormones than others. I have seen some people keep all of their gains and some lose them all. Personally, I feel  the goal should be to keep about half at least. Unfortunately, you may be at the lower end.

Other things to consider are going with shorter cycles...like 2-3 weeks on and 2-3 weeks off. This may keep your natural hormone output more intact. I have used this successfully with several people.

Also, we may need to use more than just Tribex after the cycle...or, a higher dosage.

Are you on creatine? One great trick is to load creatine when coming off prohormones, that is if you have not been on it.

Those are some of my ideas. We can discuss more if you want to PM me about your next cycle.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Sep 2, 2002)

Great, thanks a lot foir the help GP, I will be PMing you soon


----------



## lilman31 (May 21, 2004)

*1ad and mag10 side effects*

hi, im wondering about the side-effects of mag-10 and 1-ad and the effect they would have on a 17 year old

me and two of my friends are wanting to take it to get bigger and we all play football and are trying to get bigger so we get more coaches looking at us, we all play really good, just our size to them doesnt seem to be to their standards

can you please tell me what will happen if we take them, will there be any long term effects, like birth-defects etc?? my dad wants me to research about them before he lets me take anything

thanks


----------

